# What is your favorite outdoor activity?



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

What is your favorite activity to do outdoors?

I was just thinking about this since it was such a beautiful fall day today. I was trying something new; skateboarding. And it just got me thinking about things you can do outside and such. roud:


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

I really like to swim in the ocean.

Also visiting the dolphin research center in Florida.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I like naked swimming the best.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nooo! Don't make me choose! 1-4, 6-8, 10-13, and I've never gone skiing :sad:

Pretty much, all of the above.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Exploring.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Uh, drinking, obviously. 

Oh, you meant something moderately exerting.










I rly enjoy walking, too.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Disposing of bodies. I don't need to worry about proper ventilation and making a mess of the bathtub then.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

Out...doors?


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Playing a sport


----------



## ESTJ_TE (Oct 9, 2012)

Sex


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

It's called the comatose, basically I lay on the ground and don't move for several hours.
Come to think of it, that's what I do indoors as well...


----------



## Feral (Jun 2, 2011)

Riding motorcycles for me.


----------



## thomasfullerjr (Oct 25, 2012)

Swimming, when weather appropriate.


----------



## LoonyLovegood (Oct 3, 2012)

Anything that involves walking or climbing, like hiking. But I also enjoy Kayaking as well.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I just voted for taking a walk.

However, I also like going to theme parks. That's also outdoors related, right? <.< wind blowing through your hair... people screaming and puking behind you..... bliss, really.


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

Is people-watching an outdoor activity?


----------



## INFJess (Mar 9, 2012)

All of it! I really enjoy riding in the passenger seat with the windows down. Scouting out spots that would be great to take pictures and stopping when I feel inspired. I just did this with a friend last month, we drove six hours through Colorado. Everything was so perfect.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 6, 2012)

Just going for a walk into the woods. The woods are so mysterious!


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

I love fishing.
Reminds me of all the times me and my dad spent the whole day on lakes slept in tents and went back fishing with the sunrise


----------

